# Furled Leader Jig



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I just finished my first furled leader jig. I'll post pics tomorrow, since the camera is out of juice. I used Mike McGuire's instructions found at 
www.peninsulaflyfishers.org/Tackle/furled_leader/furled_leader.html

I had read several versions of this with some calling for a 10' board, and others for an 8' board. Since I already had an 8 footer in the garage, I went with that. I figure it will make a 6.5' to 7' leader. With a 2 to 3 foot tippet that will be just about right.

I'll try my first leader in the morning with 4lb Trilene XL. Mainly because I already have a spool of that. I'm curious as to what other materials you have used that work well with 6wt and 8 wt equipment. I've read that 6/0 tying thread makes a good salt water leader. Hmmm.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Camera got charged and I couldn't wait. The "practice leader" was tied with white 6/0 Fly tying thread. It's as limp as an overcooked piece of spagetti and is stronger than I thought. Gave it at least a 20lb tug and it didn't break. It was so easy, I can't believe it.

Can't wait to make a few mono versions and give them a try.


----------



## Scott F (Aug 26, 2005)

*furled leader mat'l*

Good looking jig.
I mainly use 4# Cabela's fluro mono. I get it in 400 yd spools (I think) which is eaisier/less wasteful than smaller spools.
I have made some with 2# Seagar fluro mono for 6 wts but have stopped. It took too much line to make a leader I liked. I can adjust the recipe of the 4# and get the taper I like.
I occasionally make mono leaders from 4# (can't remember brand) but generally only use fluro. Fluro will sink faster. I have no problem fishing a fluro leader with small VIP poppers.

I also tied some leaders with 6/0 fly tying thread. I see no use in saltwater unless I am targetting piggies. I figure a 1 lb tippet and a #22 fly would work great with the leader.

Scott F


----------

